# This upsets me!



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Boy, I sure know how you feel.
It is awful that some people just don't treat their dogs well.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, he got the momma out and it appears from what I can tell that she may be in the process of having the pups. I am not close enough to see if there are pups there.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

The stupidity of people doesn't even amaze me anymore. Hopefully momma dog and her pups are ok.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

These dogs are left to fend for themselves everyday. The only time I usually see a person involved is to put out a bowl of food for them. I am actually surprised the owner bothered to get the mother out from under the house but then maybe these pups mean $$$$ to them...I don't know.
The whole situation irks me. BYB at it's best


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

That's horrible, its frustrates me too to watch scenarios like thia happen all to offten!


----------

